# mpg schneiden

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe über TV-Karten einige Sendungen aufgenommen. Jetzt wolte ich die Aufnahmen unter Linux schneiden.

Ich konnte die Aufnahmen in avidemux importieren. Allerdings fehlt dann der Ton. In cinelerra und kino konnte ich die Dateien nicht importieren. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

MfG

----------

## theche

bei avidemus musst du zusätzlich in dem fenster wo die datei indiziert werden soll (also direkt nach öffnen) auf scan file 4 audio stream drücken, dann haste auch ton

hth

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich mußte toolame installieren und bei /Misc/Preferences noch den Pfad und alsa angeben.

Jetzt habe ich Ton.

Ich wollte von meiner Fernsehaufnahme den Anfand und das Ende wegschneiden. Hat aber nicht so richtig geklappt. Deshalb habe ich den Teil, dan ich haben wollte herausgeschnitten und abgespeichert. Allerdings hatte diese Datei keine Endung. Ich habe deshalb mpg angehangen, wie bei der Ursprungsdatei. allerdings kann ich das Resultat nicht mehr mit vlc (nur Ton) oder xine (nur Bild), sondern nur noch mit mplayer abspielen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi!

kann dir nur transcode empfehlen (enthalten: avisplit).

zumindest avis kanns gut schneiden (gerade wenn du anfang von-bis und ende von-bis schneiden willst)

hab dieses woe gerade dasselbe gemacht: einen teil aus einem film rausgeschnitten -> hat super funktioniert.

hth,

ciao

----------

## flammenflitzer

Welche GUI. DVDRip? Oder git es da noch andere? Ich wollte die Datei mit DVDRip öffnen, dabei hat sich mein Rechner aufgehangen.

----------

## noergeli

moin,

ich denke, dass avidemux schon die komfortabelste Lösung für dich ist, so dass sich mir die Frage stellt, was schief gelaufen ist bei dir. Um das Video zu schneiden, brauchst du eigentlich nur Anfang und Ende der unerwünschten teile zu markieren und auf deiner Tastatur Entf drücken, um den markierten Teil zu löschen. Auf diese Weise säubere ich meine Aufnahmen von Werbeblöcken. Was übrig bleibt speicherst du dann ab. Die Dateiendung musst du dabei selbst angeben. 

Welche Version hast du denn benutzt und mit welchen Optionen gespeichert? Ich erinnere mich, dass eine der letzten Versionen Probleme mit dem Ton hatte, zumindest beim Speichern als DVD-PS, was es bei der letzten Version nicht mehr gibt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mit dem Ton, das habe ich behoben. Es geht um das Format, da ich die Datei, außer mit mplayer nicht abspielen kann.

----------

## gt_amd64

da ich auch ein gutes tool zum bearbeiten von MPEG/AVI suche, hat dieser thread meine aufmerksamkeit erweckt, allerdings kann ich mit avidemux leider keine MPEG dateien oeffnen und bei AVIs mit AC3 bekomme ich immer die meldung, dass audio nicht unterstuetzt wird... beoetigt man dazu noch weitere tools/libs etc.??? (mpegs und avis mit ac3 abspielen ueber xine funktioniert)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn ich als Output format MpegA+V wähle, läßt sich das Resultat auch mit fast allen Playern abspielen.

----------

## gt_amd64

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Ich konnte die Aufnahmen in avidemux importieren.
> 
> 

 

wie bitteschoen?? bei mir kommt da bei MPEGs immer nur "problem opening that file!"

use lavcodec mpeg decoder habe ich aktiviert, weiss aber nicht ob man den extra installieren muss bzw. ob der bei mir installiert ist (packetname???) und fuer AC3 gilt aehnliches, was braucht man dafuer, damit das funzt???

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich bin da kein Fachmann. Ich wollte nur TV-Aufnahmen schneiden und habe das durch ausprobieren hinbekommen.

Bei Misc Preferences hatte bei mir etwas gefehlt. Das mußte ich nachinstallieren und den Pfad angeben. 

Ich habe avidemux mit USE="a52 aac alsa altivec arts                                      encode mad mmx nls oggvorbis pic sdl truetype xv xvid" emerge avidemux installiert

Ich habe weiter u.a. installiert

mpeg2vidcodec

mpeg4ip

mpeg-tools

ffmpeg

libddmpeg

libmpeg2

win32codecs

----------

## gt_amd64

hmmm... dann liegt es bei mir evtl. an amd64 (da kann man meines wissens nach nicht die w32codecs installieren )-:

interessant ist auch (ist mir schon paar mal aufgefallen), dass du (und andere leute auch) use flags benutzt, die es offiziell gar nicht gibt (http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml)  z.B. a52 !?

----------

## noergeli

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> interessant ist auch (ist mir schon paar mal aufgefallen), dass du (und andere leute auch) use flags benutzt, die es offiziell gar nicht gibt (http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml) z.B. a52 !?

 

```
emerge -pv avidemux

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/avidemux-2.0.36 +a52 -aac +alsa (-altivec) +arts -debug +encode +mad +mmx +nls +oggvorbis +pic +sdl +truetype +xv +xvid 3,196 kB
```

Laut avidemux Homepage ist A52Dec eine Abhängigkeit für AC3. Wenn du das flag nicht gesetzt hast, könnte das deinen Fehler mit AC3 erklären.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wenn ich als Output format MpegA+V wähle, läßt sich das Resultat auch mit fast allen Playern abspielen.

  Heisst das, dein Problem ist behoben?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich frage prinzipiell vor dem emerge die USE-flags der Pakete mit emerge -pv ... ab.

Dann starte ich profuse und sehe nach, was ide flags bedeuten.

Ich habe auch ein 64 bit System.

Ich habe einige Sachen installiert, die masked sind.( i.d.R. nur GUI für irgendwelche 64 bit Konsolen Apps.)

Einige laufen auch. Versuch macht kluch.

Mein Problem ist vorerst gelöst.

----------

## gt_amd64

meins nicht ganz... bin zwar schon etwas weiter was mpeg betrifft, aber nun passiert etwas merkwuerdiges:

ich kann ein mpeg (.ts mit xine aufgenommen) nur dann mit avidemux oeffnen, wenn ich einen index erstellen lasse und den audiotrack scannen lasse (das ist ja noch ok), aber dann steht da immer "we have a shift of 71 ms between audio and video) - ich finde das ziemlich daemlich - wenn das schon erkannt wird (ist zwar komisch, weil ich das .ts unter xine synchron abspielen kann) , warum wird dann nicht gleich geshiftet, damit das synchron ist (eine einstellung dafuer habe ich nicht gefunden) - so ist audio/video asynchron - wahrscheinlich um die angegebenen 71ms - das muss man doch irgendwie in den griff bekommen koennen oder? ABER WIE???

----------

## AbsturZ

unter "audio processing" findest du eine option für die korrektur von a-v-shift.

ich habe es leider nicht mehr emerged also kann ich keine genauere beschreibung liefern; vielleicht hilft das ja schon beim finden.

----------

## gt_amd64

 *AbsturZ wrote:*   

> unter "audio processing" findest du eine option für die korrektur von a-v-shift.
> 
> ich habe es leider nicht mehr emerged also kann ich keine genauere beschreibung liefern; vielleicht hilft das ja schon beim finden.

 

jupp, ist unter audio filter... funzt aber nicht (zumindest preview/output/abspielen ist immernoch asynchron )-:

----------

## AbsturZ

dann lass doch mal testweise mencoder nen teil davon encoden und guck ob der ton dann synchron ist (ich hatte mal ungefähr die gleiche situation und habe mit mencoder synchronität hinbekommen).

----------

## gt_amd64

 *AbsturZ wrote:*   

> dann lass doch mal testweise mencoder nen teil davon encoden und guck ob der ton dann synchron ist (ich hatte mal ungefähr die gleiche situation und habe mit mencoder synchronität hinbekommen).

 

habe das .ts mal als .mpeg a/v abgespeichert (mit misc->timeshift...) das neue mpg hat dann wiederum ein timeshift von 78ms... also irgendwie ist avidemux etwas seltsam - verstehe auch nicht, warum das nicht automatisch synchronisiert wird, wenn das schon erkannt wird... (evtl. bin ich aber auch einfach nur zu bloed) - welches programm benutzt du denn???

 :Question: 

----------

## noergeli

Um nochmal die avidemux-docs zu zitieren: *Quote:*   

> Input formats
> 
> Mpeg file 
> 
> Avidemux cannot open raw mpeg streams. Instead it can open indexed mpeg streams. The index is a text file containing navigation informations. It is needed to allow frame accuracy.
> ...

 

Hast du denn async Probleme in den gespeicherten Dateien oder nur beim Abspielen in avidemux? Ich hab z.B. die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Sound über arts zu Verzögerungen führt, die nicht durch avidemux verursacht werden.

----------

## gt_amd64

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> Um nochmal die avidemux-docs zu zitieren: *Quote:*   Input formats
> 
> Mpeg file 
> 
> Avidemux cannot open raw mpeg streams. Instead it can open indexed mpeg streams. The index is a text file containing navigation informations. It is needed to allow frame accuracy.
> ...

 

wie gesagt: ich habe das .ts mit xine aufgenommen (dvb) und es ist unter xine beim abspielen synchron... also im prinzip ist da nichts zu fixen.. evtl. ist es ja sogar so, dass avidemux das falsch indiziert... merkwuerdig

mencoder kann ich mit emerge nicht finden und transcode ist ja nur commandline (einzige GUI dafuer, die ich finden konnte, ist dvdstyler, aber die ist wohl nicht dazu geeignet um mpegs zu schneiden oder?) - generell glaube ich nicht das man per commandline gut mpegs schneiden kann (wie soll das gehen, wenn man nicht sieht, was man macht?) oder meinst du ich soll versuchen mit diesen tools ein synchrones mpeg zu erstellen und das dann mit avidemux schneiden? (klingt leider etwas umstaendlich)

----------

## noergeli

Mencoder ist Bestandteil des Mplayer. Wenn Mplayer mit dem "encode" USE-Flag gemergt wird, sollte er installiert sein. Aber auch der ist erstmal ein command-line Tool. Zum Schneiden find ich avidemux einfach die komfortabelste Lösung. Ich bearbeite halt meistens Aufnahmen von meiner Hauppauge PVR350, die liefert mpeg-ps. Nachdem indizieren bekomm ich auch einen timeshift angezeigt (79ms), das hat bei mir allerdings nie Probleme verursacht. Korrigieren kannst du das indem du den Negativwert deines Shifts, also bei 71ms -71 setzt. 

Hast du denn Probleme beim Abspielen des bearbeiteten Videos oder stört dich nur, dass du den shift angezeigt bekommst?

----------

## gt_amd64

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> Nachdem indizieren bekomm ich auch einen timeshift angezeigt (79ms), das hat bei mir allerdings nie Probleme verursacht. Korrigieren kannst du das indem du den Negativwert deines Shifts, also bei 71ms -71 setzt. 
> 
> Hast du denn Probleme beim Abspielen des bearbeiteten Videos oder stört dich nur, dass du den shift angezeigt bekommst?

 

nein, mich stoert die anzeige "im prinzip" nicht - wenn das denn so funktionieren wuerde, wie bei dir... weder negative noch positve werte als shift korrigieren das... DAS ist das problem... es bleibt asynchron!

(a process ist aktiviert)

----------

## noergeli

 *gt_amd64 wrote:*   

> (a process ist aktiviert)

  Auch wenn es dein Problem warscheinlich nicht behebt, process sollte in diesem Fall deaktiviert bleiben, denn das Aktivieren von process bewirkt ein Neukodieren deiner Tonspur, was ja wahrscheinlich unnötig ist (gilt natürlich auch für V process). Der Timeshift funktioniert als einziger Audiofilter auch im sogenannten copy-mode. Leider hab ich mit TS-Dateien oder dvb Aufzeichnungen gar keine Erfahrungen. Du könntest ja mal mit verschiedenen timeshift Einstellungen probieren, ob sich überhaupt etwas ändert und du vielleicht brauchbare Werte findest. Auch ein Blick ins avidemux-Forum könnte helfen. Wenn garnichts hilft, ist es wohl doch das falsche Tool für für deine Zwecke. 

ps: warum bricht eigentlich immer die Verbindung zum gentoo-sever ab, wenn ich nen Beitrag schreib?

----------

